# App Data



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

I've moved on to a Galaxy Nexus from my Droid X.

My Droid X is not rooted.
I'm now rooted.

I'd like to find the com.* data that is stored internally (not SD).

Help. Thanks.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Bump

I found the com.* folder.

If I place that in another phone with the same version of the app, the settings should carry over, right?
Or is there a specific method of importing these files in order for this to work?

EDIT - I was able to get this to work on the TouchPad by simply overwriting the folder ... nice.


----------

